# New Zealand questions



## TomL (Jul 22, 2006)

We are in the planning stages for a trip to New Zealand.  We'll only have ~2 weeks for this trip, so I'm thinking of just parking on one of the islands and exploring that one, but I can't decide which one.  Thought I'd turn to the collective TUGGER knowledge for help and inspiration 

The reason for going to NZ is that my father decided it might be a nice place to go.  We're taking my mother and father (both in their 70s), and neither are much for hiking, climbing, treking, etc.  We'll probably need activities that we can drive to and then get out and walk around. 

Right now, I'm thinking of going to the North island since there seems to be a few more places that I think they would enjoy and are accessible to them.  I'm leaning toward the Taupo area.

Does this sound like a two week area (figured we'd probably do a week in a timeshare (II only, no RCI) and then a week or so in hotels.  That way we can 'base camp' an area, and then move to another area (Aukland?) and be a bit more mobile.

If it matters, we'll be flying out from the US west coast area.

Thanks for any help/insights!
TomL


----------



## abbekit (Jul 22, 2006)

It doesn't take much time to fly from one island to the other.  The entire country is about the size of the state of California.  

We spent one full week on each island and had enough time to see many great areas.  Didn't go to Taupo but did stay a few nights in Rotorua and I highly recommend that area for the thermal features and the Maori culture.  On the South Island the Queenstown area is absolutely beautiful.  If I picked only one island that is where I would choose.  There are great guided tours of the scenic areas so your parents wouldn't have to do much walking.  The bus/boat trip to Milford Sound was one of our highlights. 

DAE has the most choices for timeshares, HTSE also has quite a bit.  The South Island is harder to get but not impossible.


----------



## overthehill (Jul 22, 2006)

My wife and I spent 15 days driving the North and South Islands in March 2006. School was back in session as Fall was approaching. Obtaining lodging was easier than had we gone earlier, and the weather was 'fine'. I think you must decide what month you will travel as it is cooler on the south end of the South Island as compared to the North Island. Given your parents age and limited mobility, one island may be your best choice, especially if they would rather spend a minimum of two nights at each location. We were on the go and only spent two nights at one or two stops. I would plan a two night minimum at one location rather than one night were we to travel 'down under' again. Not as hectic.

Seeing that you are from Oregon, you may find the Southern Alps no big deal given the Cascade Range an hour from you. Milford Sound is worth the trip even if you have been to Alaska but you should be aware its a 2 hour drive from Te Anau and double that from Queenstown. If your parents enjoy wines, the North Island has Hawkes Bay near Napier and the South Island has the Martinborough area just SW of Pictons ferry landing on the north end. We thought much of New Zealand similar to northern California, the high desert of Oregon and the Willamette Valley. We spoke with folks from the US who took the train on both islands and enjoyed it except for the delay arriving on the South Island due to weather causing ferry cancellation for a day or two.

If you plan on driving everywhere, go to the New Zealand Automobile Association web site and order one of their map books. We found it very helpful and accurate except for driving times as it doesn't take into account the many inexperienced drivers of campervans/motor homes who cause back-ups on the two lane roads (most are).

We found B&Bs more expensive than staying in hotels/motels especially when we used Wotif.com. except for Kaikoura and Napier where the hotel selection limited and the B&Bs a better deal. I'll email our itinerary to you to give you an idea of our travels.

Either Island will reward you with facinating sights and scenery. With only 4 million people you won't find the roads crowded except near major cities, i.e. Auckland.


----------



## chubby (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi 

Both islands have there good places to stay at the north island is more hilly then in the south island has the range of mountains go down the west side of it and is more flatter on the east side and it is more colder than the north island .
We was over there in may this year had a week in the Rotorua area we moteled it there we did the thermal parks it was easy walking and lots to see from there we went to the bay of islands at Paihia and had a timeshare week there at the The Bishop Selwyn it was very good and had shops close by there are 2 other time share places there also if you go to that area do go on the Cream boat trip it goes around all the islands and you get a close up veiw of most of them and at the end of the day they take you though the hole in the rock a very good day 
The Taupo area would be a good are for time share week as there is lots to see and in that area 
The south island I do think you should be on the move more it would be ok to stay week in Queenstown in the winter if you are into the snow thing but in the summer   no we  found good motels for around the $80.00to $110.00 NZ fuel was $ 1.75 per litre in May and would be deerer now.
Do go to New Zealand it is one of the best places we have been to it is well werth the expence of going to.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 23, 2006)

Trading into New Zealand or Australia, the best exchange company to use is either www.daelive.com or www.interchange-timeshare.com.au  These are independent exchange companies, well established in that part of the world, and will take most timeshares as exchange deposits.  They also have lower exchange fees, free membeship, and post availiblity online.  Both get all RCI or II resorts, go this gives you more to pick from.


----------



## spike (Aug 20, 2006)

Just called HGVC to exchange (via RCI) into NZ for the late December,  Xmass-New Year time frame in '07. Whoooo-hooooo. Let's see what I get!


----------



## BarCol (Aug 23, 2006)

Tom:
We are in the planning stages of a trip to NZ ourselves for next February. Relatives of ours did the south island last Christmas - including a cruise on Doubtful Sound and the Trans Alpine train trip. They're semding me their itinerary (put together my another relative living in OZ) and I'll forward it on to you, if it would be of assistance. These are folks who also travel to India and China on tours so I expect "they know of what they speak" and while we're not 70 yet, we are all in the vicinity of the older crowd (boy that pains me to say) .

My husband and I intend to stay for about 3 weeks - partly to visit and travel with No. 1 son, working on the North Island, but I figure we won't be getting back to NZ any time soon - so we're planning on doing both Islands in one go..kind of a "if this is Tuesday at 2:00 pm it must be Wellington - if 5:00 pm it must be Picton.. trip"


----------



## spike (Aug 23, 2006)

Does anyone know how robust the train system is in NZ? I don't enjoy driving on the left side of the road, it gives me major willies, so we plan to take the train (or bus) around. Or a taxi for short rides.

Stu


----------



## chubby (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi
To see NZ the only train trip I would take is from Chistchurch to Greymouth in the south island if you can not drive your self look into a bus tour NZ has so much to see on both islands


----------



## BarCol (Aug 23, 2006)

As I understand it the TranzAlpine is Christchurch to Greymouth..here is their website.. http://www.tranzscenic.co.nz/services/alpine.aspx

BTW the cruise my relatives took and the one we'll be doing is overnight on Doubtful Sound on the Fiordland Navigator (althoguh they also do day cruises as well). Their website is http://www.realjourneys.co.nz/Main/Doubtfulovernight/


----------

